# Sever Status 3 Beta



## mojeda (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey all, figured I'd let you all know here that I've released Server Status 3 as Beta which can be received via the Server Status beta branch on github: https://github.com/mojeda/ServerStatus/tree/beta

I actually decided to change a lot of what I hard originally planned in my previous .?do=embed' frameborder='0' data-embedContent>

While it is beta, I think it's pretty usable as well as stable I've been using it for a very long time as I've been developing it and I've not encountered any issues. There might be some sloppy code as I've had to do a lot of changes over development so cleaning that up a lot will come a bit later.

*What's Changed?*


Cached Data
New Default Theme
Easier to create custom themes
Uptime monitoring
Downtime history
Additional Ping Status Theme, for showing weekly uptime data (think pingdom)
No longer needs mySQL.
uptime.php files can be protected so they can't be viewed by the public in their raw format (optional).
I'll probably create a legacy theme, for those who liked the style in Server Status 2, however this isn't a priority.

Links:


Download on GitHub

PiLabs website - Pilabs Forums
Installation Instructions
Enjoy 

If mods could please lock my old thread found at:  that would be nice, to prevent people from posting in the old one should that happen.

Edit:

Here are some pictures:


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool @mojeda! I will give it a test tomorrow. I like the new theme and the new changes


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh nice, looks great!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Jan 2, 2015)

Indeed, looks really nice. Good job!


----------



## Setsura (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you have one up somewhere people could look at?


----------



## mojeda (Jan 2, 2015)

Setsura said:


> Do you have one up somewhere people could look at?


http://serverupti.me/

You can see the pingstatus theme here: http://serverupti.me/pingstatus.php


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jan 3, 2015)

I love the design and simplicity of it. I may test this and if I like it, I might use it!


----------



## BlueVM (Jan 3, 2015)

Liking the changes you're making to make my idea better


----------



## wrox (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey there @mojeda! As a loyal user of your previous Server Status scripts - thank you, I will make sure to try this out. Appreciated!


----------



## noen (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried setting the new beta up on a new vps (Debian7, Nginx+php5-fpm), but have some problems getting the json-files generated..

I get the files generated in cache/, but nothing in uptime/ ..

Had to fix some paths to get rid off some php-errors, but now I got no errors, but still does not work.. 

Anyone got it working?

Edit: Almost forgot, thank you for all your work @mojeda  :wub:


----------



## mojeda (Jan 4, 2015)

noen said:


> I tried setting the new beta up on a new vps (Debian7, Nginx+php5-fpm), but have some problems getting the json-files generated..
> 
> I get the files generated in cache/, but nothing in uptime/ ..
> 
> ...


Did you setup the cronjobs for the scripts in cron scripts? You need to move the folder within cron scripts (ping/) to a safe place (not accessible to the web so above public_html in most cases).

Make sure to edit the pinger script as well as trim.php and make sure that the paths are correct.


----------



## noen (Jan 5, 2015)

mojeda said:


> Did you setup the cronjobs for the scripts in cron scripts? You need to move the folder within cron scripts (ping/) to a safe place (not accessible to the web so above public_html in most cases).
> 
> Make sure to edit the pinger script as well as trim.php and make sure that the paths are correct.


Yes, I made the cronjobs, and corrected the paths in pinger and in trim, and even run the two files manually to see if any errors accured..


But maybe I messed something up somewhere.. I'll try setting it up from scratch after work..


Btw, in the install instructions, maybe you should/could add the hostname-field in the $servers array example..


----------



## wrox (Jan 5, 2015)

noen said:


> I get the files generated in cache/, but nothing in uptime/ ..
> 
> Had to fix some paths to get rid off some php-errors, but now I got no errors, but still does not work..


I have a similar issue: My files are generated in the uptime folder, but not in the cache one.

As my server status is not located at root, I had to change some paths in themes/default/header.php, but it is still not working:



In addition to this, my server.php / detailed page appears white: http://i.imgur.com/iEZiYho.png

I have followed the installation instructions - I set permissions, edited all paths, made sure the uptime.php files do work, checked the uptime folder. Maybe I or my server might be missing something!


----------



## mojeda (Jan 5, 2015)

noen said:


> Yes, I made the cronjobs, and corrected the paths in pinger and in trim, and even run the two files manually to see if any errors accured..
> 
> 
> But maybe I messed something up somewhere.. I'll try setting it up from scratch after work..
> ...





wrox said:


> I have a similar issue: My files are generated in the uptime folder, but not in the cache one.
> 
> As my server status is not located at root, I had to change some paths in themes/default/header.php, but it is still not working:
> 
> ...


What happens when you guys run the pinger script manually? Any errors?

just do ./pinger within the folder where it is at.


----------



## wrox (Jan 5, 2015)

mojeda said:


> What happens when you guys run the pinger script manually? Any errors?
> 
> just do ./pinger within the folder where it is at.


I personally get no output, the script runs as it should and seems to generate a .json file in the uptime folder. If the file already exists, it adds a new line with hostname, ping information and time.


----------



## mojeda (Jan 5, 2015)

wrox said:


> I personally get no output, the script runs as it should and seems to generate a .json file in the uptime folder. If the file already exists, it adds a new line with hostname, ping information and time.


Ok your issue might be that your config file is missing the hostname part, which I didn't have in the original example.

See the updated config.dist.php file to see if yours is similar:

https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mojeda/ServerStatus/beta/includes/config.dist.php

Edit:

the Hostname in the config.php file needs to match that of what is in your server.list file.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 6, 2015)

For me, I don't get ping stats...


----------



## noen (Jan 6, 2015)

I ended up deleting all the files on my webserver, downloading the zip again, and setting it up, and got it running. I think maybe the server.list-file is where my fault was.. Can't remember that I edited that file the first time..

Now it seems to work fine:



Alfa is a webserver running VestaCP, that one workes fine.
Bravo is the server that I run ServerStatus on, cant get anything other than ping to work there.
NP is a webserver running a wordpress blog, cant get anything other than ping to work there eather.. 
Both Bravo and NP is lowend servers, so maybe I not to install something more on them to get it working? Debian7+Nginx+PHP5 are set up, do I need anything more to get the uptime.php file working?

When i browse to upload.php I get this:
{"uptime":"1 day","hostname":"bravo","memory":"

\n
<\/div>\n<\/div>","hdd":"
\n
<\/div>\n<\/div>","load":0.47,"online":"
\n
Up<\/small><\/div>\n<\/div>"}


----------



## Asim (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome work @mojeda


----------



## mikho (Jan 9, 2015)

Am I the only one that freaks out every time there is a now post in this thread and the words "Sever status" shows up?


No one noticed?


Could a mod please update the thread title?


----------



## mojeda (Jan 26, 2015)

Kind of a quick update:

Been kicking the idea of redoing the default theme to match the style of @Nikki's which I thought had a pretty good layout.



That also being said, the bottom one "sites" is different than the others as it's being served by netcat which runs some commands to pull the data, hopefully a nice alternative to those who don't want to have to run webserver + php in order to monitor the server.


----------



## drmike (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks nice @mojeda.  Is the netcat approach a new to be released feature for your project?  Or is it already in public downloadable?


----------



## mojeda (Jan 26, 2015)

drmike said:


> Looks nice @mojeda.  Is the netcat approach a new to be released feature for your project?  Or is it already in public downloadable?


I'll have to patch the netcat support into the beta branch as I have to do a little more with it since there's more information being provided by it than uptime.php currently.

To get an idea of what the bash script looks like take a look at the original provided by @BlueVM https://github.com/mojeda/ServerStatus/blob/dev/status.sh

I've modified a couple of things to get what I have now and it seems to be working pretty good. The only problem right now is because of the changes made I've had to ditch the current method in which data is loaded, which affected when SS would pull a fresh copy of server data from servers so I'm going to have to look into some other solutions to get it back to where it should be. (I was never fond of the existing method).


----------



## Nikki (Jan 26, 2015)

mojeda said:


> Kind of a quick update:
> 
> Been kicking the idea of redoing the default theme to match the style of @Nikki's which I thought had a pretty good layout.
> 
> That also being said, the bottom one "sites" is different than the others as it's being served by netcat which runs some commands to pull the data, hopefully a nice alternative to those who don't want to have to run webserver + php in order to monitor the server.


Love the icons and layout


----------



## Munzy (Jan 26, 2015)

Nikki said:


> Love the icons and layout


Nice to see you on once again


----------



## mojeda (Apr 16, 2015)

A quick update on the SS3 Beta for everyone here:

Note this will be a future update (I haven't updated the git repo yet). I gotta test a few more things and then I'll update 

*Ping Script Modifications*
It will now be possible for the ping script to automatically query your configuration for a list of servers (instead of creating server.list file manually).

It will still be possible for yourself to create lists or even query the configuration for a specific list of servers based on given parameters so that you may queue multiple ping scripts should you want to.

*New Server Data Pull Script*
Server data is no longer pulled when visiting the web page via the pull.php script, it is now handled by a bash script that runs via cron job. I believed this to be a much better option as current data will always be available on page load, vs waiting for pull.php to run on the page.

The benefit to this, is also that it paves way for graph data for load, storage, ram, uptime finally.

*Netcat Support*
A new method of monitoring servers will be via a bash script utilizing netcat. Because this utilizes bash, it's possible to now pull additional data, much easier and no longer requires having to install a web server and php.





 

*Default Theme Update*
I've updated the default theme to return to a list view instead of the grid style.




 

*Changes to Storing Uptime/History Data*
Over time your uptime and now history folders will receive files every day, it can get to be a lot. The new ping and pull scripts will now store data as follows <hostname>/<YYYY>/<Mth/<mmddyyyy>.json

Example: server.domain.tld/2015/Apr/04162015.json.

This limits the folders to have a maximum of 31 files per folder, making it much more organized and can help when browsing the folders in a file manager.

Note this will be a future update (I haven't updated the git repo yet). I gotta test a few more things and then I'll update


----------



## River (May 3, 2015)

This seems like a really nice piece of software! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redswitches (May 3, 2015)

looks awesome


----------



## Neo (May 17, 2015)

Is there any external additional check?


----------



## PureVoltage (May 18, 2015)

Looks awesome can't wait to give it a try.


----------

